Ask HN: Is it time for the Gmail web GUI to change? - plg
======
plg
The reason I ask is that the sheer puny proportion of the web view devoted to
(a) the actual text of the message, when viewing a message, and (b) the text
of a message when one is composing a message, are both infuriatingly small.
Terrible by "design" standards.

I can haz a better looking Gmail interface?

I know one can use other mail clients with Gmail, e.g. Apple's Mail.app, but
wouldn't it be nice if Google itself improved the situation using Google's own
web interface?

Curious what people think.

